# Construccion de modulador FSK



## devilroger (Nov 3, 2008)

Buenas.

Pido disculpas si este tema ya existe, pero no lo he encontrado..  necesito ayuda con algun tipo de diagrama esquematico para realizar la construccion de un modulador FSK. mis ideas?.. pues en estos momentos estoy en blanco con respecto a lo que debo hacer.. lo unico que encontre fue el Demodulador con un integrado "NE564" pero.. necesito el Modulador..

Gracias por la ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2008)

Actuando sobre la pata 5 de un simple 555

Mira el datasheet del LM555 hay se comenta algo.

Hay un post sobre modulación de la frecuencia de salida del 555.


----------



## devilroger (Nov 3, 2008)

Uhmm!.. vi el data del LM555 y salen varias configuracions.. PPM y PWM.... no se disculpa mi ignorancia.. pero no ntiendo que quisistes decir con pata 5...

Por otro lado encontre un integrado el XR2206 el cual creo que si tiene una configuracion que permite este tipo de modulacion..  
De todos modos sigo investigando...   

Gracias..


----------



## KARINA MA (May 25, 2011)

Uuuff... Hace tiempo de este tema, pero nunca esta demas comentar de esto. (Es una de las cosas que me gustan de la electronica, k apesar que el tiempo transcurra siempre seguira teniendo su misma esencia, las mismas bases lo unico que se va modificando son materiales o algunas tecnicas pero con la misma esencia)

Bueno primero hay k saber que es un LM555 y su estructura (Como estan ubicadas las patitas)ES FACIL DE ENTENDER; yo les recomiendo que lean un poco de eso tambien que observen cual es su señal.  Ahi les deje la estructura del LM555 

Con el se pueden hacer distintas modulaciones, en mi caso yo he hecho modulacion FSK y FM. Son circuitos muy sencillos. Y salen muy bien.. 

Hay les dejo para que armen el FSK. El de FM no lo encuentro en mi lap, pero en cuanto lo encuentre se los envio..

Suerte y Exito!!...


----------



## carl69 (Nov 7, 2013)

tengo que hacer un modulador FSK, vi que con el xr 2206 se puede, solo tengo una pregunta, me dijeron que la señal debe modularse apartir de una señal analogica, se puede directamente con el xr2206 o primero tengo que convertir la señal analogica a digital y luego modularla ?

muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 7, 2013)

carl69 dijo:


> tengo que hacer un modulador FSK, vi que con el xr 2206 se puede, solo tengo una pregunta, me dijeron que la señal debe modularse apartir de una señal analogica, se puede directamente con el xr2206 o primero tengo que convertir la señal analogica a digital y luego modularla ?
> 
> muchas gracias por su ayuda


Hola caro Carl169, ? qual es la frequencia de la portadora que usteds quieres modular en frequencia ?, te pregunto eso para poder ayudarte mejor .
!fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carl69 (Nov 7, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Carl169, ? qual es la frequencia de la portadora que usteds quieres modular en frequencia ?, te pregunto eso para poder ayudarte mejor .
> !fuerte abrazo !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola que tal Daniel, pues no tengo asi una frecuencia como tal de la portadora que deba modularse, puede ser cualquiera

muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 8, 2013)

Bueno, y despues de tu modulador en frequencia( FSK) listo, ? como pretendes recuperar la informaciõn ( demodulaciõn FSK) para conprobar la eficiencia de tu proyecto ?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

